# Cop Appears To Whip, Stomp Police Dog On Video



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Cop Appears To Whip, Stomp Police Dog On Video


A real class act. 


Jelpy


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

The video is too blurry to make an accurate judgment of the alleged stomping, as for the whipping with the leash- stupid yes, but I doubt that the dog felt it.

Seems more like a case of a Handler who needs a refresher course on how to properly handle a "working police K9" .

Without more facts and better video footage, you really can't say one way or the other.

JMO

Kim


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

It didn't look like a stomp to me, looked like he used his foot to maybe push the dog away from the door or get his attention. Look at the officer's body--there's no muscle movement anywhere in his body that would indicate a forceful action, certainly not a 'stomp'. It's in Arizona, to me it looked like the dog wanted into the AC inside the building, he knew he was off duty by then. JMO.

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

35 seconds? 

Folks, these dogs aren't shrinking violets. I couldn't see much of anything in the video and I watched it twice. These dogs NEED to be under control all the time. We are talking life and death in some cases. 

To physically control a GSD, you would have to provide a correction that means something. Most of the corrections that people give their dogs in these days is just nagging, which annoys the dog and does nothing to improve the bond. If you are going to physically correct a GSD, do it, but it is far better to give a solid correction with excellent timing and then off, that all the little baby leash pops.

This is why I am an advocate of positive training for these dogs. To actually control them by force you have to near enough abuse them. Generally unnecessary. So much more effective to build a relationship where the dog chooses to follow your lead, and gets rewarded with attention, toys, treats, praise, etc. But I don't deal with police training -- there you are talking about a dog that has high energy, high drive, and is conditioned to continue to work through adversity like people punching or kicking it. And we are talking about a dog who will bite. It's apples to oranges here. 

I wouldn't want to be a k9 officer where everyone is just waiting to pick up their smart phone and record their every movement with the dogs. I hope that there is some form of k9-panel (made up of people (maybe on a state or federal level) who train and work with k9s) that can look at these videos and determine from them whether the training/treatment is ok or not.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

From what I saw it looks like an overreaction to some pretty tame corrections. The dog hardly gives a crap.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Th video was hard to make out on my phone. But I saw zero body language from the officer to worry me about the dogs safety, or from the dog. 

I have smacked a dog in the bum with a leash. It's an attention grabber. Dog in video could not have cared less. I saw no abuse.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well one conveniently can't see what happened because it was blocked pretty much by second officer, which is questionable to me. Secondly, I don't see that the dog did anything wrong have the officer tug or smack him with the leash. He had the dog go to the door, what else was the dog suppose to do?

It almost looks like a training exercise and if that is the case, the officer needs to learn more training. I don't see that this dog was out of control or not doing what it was suppose to do.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

didn't see any kicking or stomping or whipping . Made sure I looked at it several times.

I saw a dog on a thin long line , who wasn't listening so the line was given a snap , which you have to do because of the length , and the snap would have continued up the line to give a collar correction . Not a puppy. Dog wasn't concerned. Officers were pretty chilled , no big drama .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Couldn't see much from here. I think it's an overblown reaction by the observer -- and what were they anticipating with the phone set up?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Social media has allowed people to see what they want to see and the crowd think spirals from there. Remember that video of a dog appearing to toss water on a fish with his nose and everyone claiming the dog was trying to save its life? It was nose burying to eat it later kind of behavior but there were god knows how many oh look the dog is more compassionate than people posts.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't see the clip, but the reality is PC is making it difficult to actually use physical corrections when necessary in some countries esp. in Europe.

Bart Bellon keeps some of his courses secret fearing a back lash from media or protesters.

Check out his 'Chameleon 2' though, a hidden e collar

NEW!!! Chameleon® II | Bart Bellon Shop

Tidy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Baillif said:


> Social media has allowed people to see what they want to see and the crowd think spirals from there. Remember that video of a dog appearing to toss water on a fish with his nose and everyone claiming the dog was trying to save its life? It was nose burying to eat it later kind of behavior but there were god knows how many oh look the dog is more compassionate than people posts.


LOL. I wish I'd seen that one. I can guarantee any of my gsd's wouldn't be trying to save a life.

jelpy


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well. All I can say is people would have been horrified watching my former boss 'hang' Bud to get him to out.

A smack with a leash? A stable dog probably wouldn't even blink.

A knee into the ribs? Again, nothing.

I saw no kick, just what looked like a knee into the dog to get his attention, or force him to move.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Well. All I can say is people would have been horrified watching my former boss 'hang' Bud to get him to out.
> 
> A smack with a leash? A stable dog probably wouldn't even blink.
> 
> ...



I agree, having said that most times you won't or should not have to resort to the methods you mentioned. And if you do you have to be ready to justify your actions.

Have I done the same thing? Yes, do I regret it? No

Anyone who has ever worked a serious hard dog will at some point have to use some muscle. These dogs can get cranked up/stubborn and loose their temper just like a person can.

Kim


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Baillif said:


> From what I saw it looks like an overreaction to some pretty tame corrections. The dog hardly gives a crap.


Completely agree. Media sensation, fear mongering, political correctness and police-hate bandwagon. Nothing new.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

What idiocy.
I love how its somehow taboo to correct a dog with your foot as opposed to other methods like a choke chain. Dog was far from abused.


----------



## janetfdoss (Apr 17, 2015)

yuriy said:


> Completely agree. Media sensation, fear mongering, political correctness and police-hate bandwagon. Nothing new.


I also agree with you.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I think this video is a bit more clear than the first one: WATCH: Arizona Cop Whips & Kicks Police Dog | Heavy.com The officer does lift his foot. Whether he is pushing the dog with it or kicking it the dog does not seem to really respond or move. He seems too focused on the door. I think he (officer) could have been a bit calmer though.,


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Definitely shows more of the officers action in the above video.. and the dogs demeanor..


I always hate we there's a brief clip of an incident.. Not sure what the officers were doing at the house and if it was a real call? or a training scenario?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

“This was the most horrific act of animal abuse I have ever witnessed”

A little melodramatic, shall we say?


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Don't know why they were there. Whatever the reason it's been overshadowed with the incident. There is another video that is even more clear, scroll down to the second video in the link: Peoria Police investigating video of officer hitting K-9 partner - azfamily.com 3TV | Phoenix Breaking News, Weather, Sport.

This picture is from the same link above:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I swear, I don't know whether my eyes are just that bad or what, I can't see what other people say they are seeing. I can see where it looks like the officer swats the dog with his leash, but I can't see any kicking.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

newlie said:


> I swear, I don't know whether my eyes are just that bad or what, I can't see what other people say they are seeing. I can see where it looks like the officer swats the dog with his leash, but I can't see any kicking.


Your eyes and mine. I've found the clearer video but still can't figure out what exactly he did with his foot, if he actually kicked the dog or it looks that way. The dog did not seem to move.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

It looked like the officer tried to do a leash pop but the dog still didn't come to him? And so the officer went over and looked like he lifted his hand to hit the dog? Is that right? I think that is what I saw, hard to tell, grainy video. I hate the idea of hitting a dog, but then again, it might be a whole different ball game when it comes to working lines and high energy, high drive dogs. I'm just not experienced enough to make an opinion, but I couldn't see any stomping or kicking from what a I could tell.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

NightingaleGSD said:


> It looked like the officer tried to do a leash pop but the dog still didn't come to him? And so the officer went over and looked like he lifted his hand to hit the dog? Is that right? I think that is what I saw, hard to tell, grainy video. I hate the idea of hitting a dog, but then again, it might be a whole different ball game when it comes to working lines and high energy, high drive dogs. I'm just not experienced enough to make an opinion, but I couldn't see any stomping or kicking from what a I could tell.


My dog is WL, high energy, high drives. He has half siblings who are K9 Officers. It's not necessary to stomp or kick them or whip them with leashes (although I can't tell if that happened). What I think happened was an unsuccessful leash correction _(it's difficult for me to see if it was a poor correction or the dog just ignored it)_ and subsequent irritation/anger on the officers part but I can't really tell how it manifested itself.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eh, I didn't see any dramatic whipping or stomping... maybe one little smack with the leash and he seemed to use his foot to move the dog over, but not injure him. No stomping, though. The title is a bit dramatic.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My boy is a rescue so I am not sure of his lines or anything like that, but yes, I have swatted him on the butt a handful of times in the three years that I have had him. Big lug, I am not even sure he felt, it but he knew enough by my actions that I didn't like whatever he was doing and I wanted it to stop.


----------

